# Duluth



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qualifying callbacks going to the waterblind 

1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,13,14,15,16,17,18,21,22,23

17 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qualifying callbacks to the last series

1,5,8,13,15,17,18,21,23

9 dogs


----------



## Jan Helgoth (Apr 20, 2008)

I heard that the Open is a real "heart*breaker*" with a really short, out-of-order flyer. Apparently, that bird is the detriment of the day for many dogs (including my own)


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the landblind

3,4,6,9,12,13,14,15,16,18,19,20,21,22,24,26,27,28,29,30,32,33,35,36,37,38,41,42,44,45,47,48,50,54,
55,56,57,62,63,65,68,69,70,71,72

45 Total


----------



## Gotta Be A Ragin Cajun (Feb 24, 2013)

Qual Results
1. Mavis - Judy Aycock
2. Isabelle - Keith Hass
3. Otto - John Buesgens
4. Hannah - Paul Panichi
RJ. Sam - Sylvia McClure
Jams
Cajun - Ty Frederick 
Katie - Craig Berryhill
Bleu - Elizabeth Jerome
Marvin - Ken Neil


----------



## Carole (Apr 28, 2009)

A big CONGRATS!! to Judy and Mavis, and to Sylvia and Sam. I am proud of all of you.

Carole and Rachael


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Congratulations to Sylvia and Sam for the RJ in the Qual. Is she the first Lean Mac/Gracie pup to finish a Qual?


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks t o the waterblind

13,14,16,18,19,21,22,24,27,29,32,33,37,38,44,45,54,55,56,57,62,71,72

23 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the last series

13,16,19,21,22,29,38,44,45,54,56,57,71

13 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby callbacks to the 2nd series

1,3,4,5,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,16,19,20,21

16 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the waterblind

1,2,4,5,6,7,9,10,14,16,17,19,20,21,22,26,28,33,34,35,36,37,41

23 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Results

1st-#45 Jazzy H/Wayne Curtis O/Marsha McGee. (Yahoo for Marsha!)
2nd-#21 Charli H/Dave Smith O/Edwin and Cheryl Richardson
3rd-#56 Rigby O/H Judy Aycock
4th-#16 Vapor O/H Ken Neil
RJ-#54 Jäger H/Wayne Curtis O/Steve Barber

JAMS- 71,57,44,38,29,19

Congrats to All!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby results

1st-#8 Gator H/Clint Avant O/John & Twyla R Wilson
2nd-#9 Mavis O/H Judy Aycock
3rd-#5 Pace H/Wayne Curtis O/Adele Dilschneider
4th-#4 Porter H/Clint Avant O/Jamie Bozek
RJ- #12 T Bone H/Clint Avant O/ David Harter
JAMS- 3,11,16,19

Congrats to All !!


----------



## Tocayo (Sep 1, 2013)

Way to to Judy!


----------



## Tocayo (Sep 1, 2013)

Good Job Clint!


----------



## Carole (Apr 28, 2009)

Way to go Judy, 1st in the Qual, and a 2nd in the Derby. Way to go Mavis congrats to both of you. I knew she was special.

Carole and Rachael


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the last series

5,6,9,14,16,19,20,21,22,26,28,33,36,37,41

15 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Results

1st-#19 Beaver O/H Bill Tidd
2nd-#9 Ruff O/H Gary McIlwain
3rd-#14 Roper O/H Milton McClure
4th-#21 George O/H Carl Ruffalo
RJ- #26 Olive O/H Craig Schinzel
JAMS- 6,16,20,22,28,36,37,41

Congrats to All !!


----------



## DEN/TRU/CRU (May 29, 2007)

Congradulations to Hannah and Paul, Jen and Ashley!!!!


----------



## Russ Baker (Mar 30, 2005)

Congrats to Ruff and Gary Mac with your 2nd in the Amateur


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Congrats out to Syl & Judy!!!


----------

